# So Touching (Get your Kleenex)



## laramie (Aug 25, 2011)

This just goes to show that dogs really are mans best friend..they will never leave your side. Check out this video of a dog saying goodbye to his owner a fallen Navy SEAL.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZPx2Wnc0lI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 25, 2011)

:'( you couldnt; see a cat doing this!


----------



## laramie (Aug 25, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> :'( you couldnt; see a cat doing this!


I totally agree with you Tyler.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 25, 2011)

*Dog mourns soldier*

just thought I would share this link
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/man-best-friend-mourns-death-175219915.html


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 25, 2011)

that is sad


----------



## Nay (Aug 25, 2011)

This has to be one of the saddest best dog stories ever....I love all my pets, but my lab stole my heart worse than any other. That would have been him.
This will be big news I bet.
Nay


----------



## laramie (Aug 25, 2011)

Nay said:


> I love all my pets, but my lab stole my heart worse than any other. Nay



I know exactly what you mean Nay. I love all of my animals the same, but Bella (my lab) is my healing heart.


----------



## AshleyJones (Aug 25, 2011)

Aww thats so sad


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 25, 2011)

That has been on the local news here, very touching.


----------



## Isa (Aug 26, 2011)

What a sad story


----------



## terryo (Aug 26, 2011)

Nothing sadder than a dog morning his best friend. If this doesn't make you cry nothing will. Damn! I can't stop.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 26, 2011)

My mom showed me that video last night. It's so touching. It's very beautiful, but so sad...


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 26, 2011)

That hurts me! And people don't understand why I love my dogs so well.


----------



## laramie (Aug 26, 2011)

FranklinTturtle said:


> And people don't understand why I love my dogs so well.



I hear you Franklin. It get so angry when people say that pets are not children. When people ask me if I have children, I say yes "the four-legged kind".


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 26, 2011)

laramie said:


> FranklinTturtle said:
> 
> 
> > And people don't understand why I love my dogs so well.
> ...


They are the sweetest of all my children.


----------

